# Liquid spray boom pics/advice



## mike_dmt (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been spraying out of a rig consisting of a 305 gal tank, 6hp, 2"pump and two zone setup for about 6 years. I use Teejet nozzles, and not a drilled stick of pipe, and looking to do the same. 

Currently not GPS controlled, but my little sprayer has worked great so far. It throws about 11 G.P.M when both zones are running, unless I divert a little back into the tank, which I do when I have to creep (members shopping). 

The app rate is nowhere close to 100% accurate, by any stretch of the imagination. But, I tend to over treat. It's OK with me, and the two large accounts I have are comfortable with spending the $$ on no slip and fall claims. 


I have been using two Teejet 12v valves, and essentially what amounts to two booms. Number one sprays just over truck width, the second zone sprays out to about 13'. 

However, this year, my clients have requested a different service. Normally, our "industry standard" locally is only the drive lanes and obvious high traffic areas. 

Now they want a total coverage application, meaning the previous years' service plus parking lanes/stalls. 

My new build is going to be a skid mounted 600g tank, same style 2" pump, and again, more than one zone out of necessity. Reason being, is that over 50% of the time I spray, there are customers in the lot, so a big wingspan or spray pattern just wont work. 

I'd like to spray wider than my original 13' to get the open (while the stores are closed) acreage done more efficiently, but I cannot exceed the width of the truck by much. It's a 2000 F350 with a flatbed. 



So, I'm looking for some options. I'm building this rig up in the next few weeks, so any input is really appreciated! Please include pics of your boom!

Sorry for the long post, but I figured more info is better than not enough.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Was hoping to see some good pics too... just crickets...
hmm. Sad. :-(


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

message VS innovations they have a nice boom.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

You need to put a TeeJet boomless nozzle on the edge of your truck. I have a sprayer now that sprays ~25' wide with the use of two nozzles. (I am using electric pumps, so I am sure you could get some more PSI to them and go a little further with your gas pump)

Mine works well in empty parking lots and when there are cars and I need to get deicer into the handicapped spaces, I simply drive by and spray into the parking stalls. Nice and easy.

http://teejet.it/english/home/produ.../xp-boomjet--boomless-flat-spray-nozzles.aspx


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Post a pic, post a pic! 

We have been tweaking our side booms and using diff nozzles, I find it really depends on the ice/snow as to what side nozzles work best. 
I have not found the ideal nozzles for most situations yet.


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a very compact setup that I use for simply applying deicer only to specific high traffic lots as my tank isn't large.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

mike_dmt said:


> I've been spraying out of a rig consisting of a 305 gal tank, 6hp, 2"pump and two zone setup for about 6 years. I use Teejet nozzles, and not a drilled stick of pipe, and looking to do the same.
> 
> Currently not GPS controlled, but my little sprayer has worked great so far. It throws about 11 G.P.M when both zones are running, unless I divert a little back into the tank, which I do when I have to creep (members shopping).
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... Ford F 350 with a 600 gallon tank ????
If you fill it, that is 6,000 lbs. LOL

Poor truck:hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

Leland Lawn said:


> You need to put a TeeJet boomless nozzle on the edge of your truck. I have a sprayer now that sprays ~25' wide with the use of two nozzles. (I am using electric pumps, so I am sure you could get some more PSI to them and go a little further with your gas pump)
> 
> Mine works well in empty parking lots and when there are cars and I need to get deicer into the handicapped spaces, I simply drive by and spray into the parking stalls. Nice and easy.
> 
> http://teejet.it/english/home/produ.../xp-boomjet--boomless-flat-spray-nozzles.aspx


HI. i'm actually quite happy with my boom set up...hardly ever use the side booms. If I do, and regulate the pressure up on the hydraulic driven pump. I can spray 10' easily on each side of truck. I use too much brine when doing that. Lol. Been there, Done that !!!

I like to gravity feed the main boom when ant icing and use pump for some pressure when de icing. I can pump huge amounts of brine with large pressure if I choke off the return line valve and crank up the oil to the pump.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

Leland Lawn said:


> It's a very compact setup that I use for simply applying deicer only to specific high traffic lots as my tank isn't large.
> 
> View attachment 170253
> View attachment 170254


Keep it simple !!! Nozzles, side booms, all the nice fancies cost huge money..I use 1/8" brass hose barbs screwed into housing on my booms. Been using this set up for 5 years now and my lots are some of the first to melt off after snow event....brine costs me .10-.12/gallon.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

in old school agriculture, nozzle size, speed, and pressure control the amount being applied, if you want to keep constant application rates and eliminate waste


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi. I agree with your statement.

We aren't applying fertilizer or spraying crops in this situation. We are anti icing or de icing. Why spend $$$ on GPS and fancy nozzles when in theory...you could use a garden sprayer with brine and melt the snow off a driveway. 
If you were spraying miles of highways, sure. 
Spraying parking lots ???? Not so IMHO. 
Your weather is different than ours, vice versa. I know they research that most DOT use 40 gal/lane mile. I also know that varies with humidity/temp. I'm too old, too wise to change my theory on this. 
You younger guys have fun doing it your way.

Lol


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

MF

I agree with you and we are on our third year of using 90% liquids(even though we have only been out spraying twice this year :angry We have two trucks we use mainly for spraying with no GPS, both have a bit different boom setups, one with t-jet nozzles/Boomless on the sides, one with pvc/drill holes(still works the best for de-icing most days) We added the boomless nozzles this year on the big truck and love the coverage it puts out over the barb nozzles, but you have more than we had on side booms which is like a county/state setup on your truck and has good coverage. Making Brine and spray trucks is simple process and with little money and some trial and testing you can do what you need without all the high tech stuff. We like to keep it simple unless its a county rig and you are doing lane mile apps/large commercial or you have the $$ to buy whatever and tech it out.


----------

